# How often do you guys and girls change flavours



## HvNDhF (26/9/17)

Hi All.

So I got into vaping to move away from smoking, which helped me a lot. I have been vaping for roughly 2 to 3 months now and went from using a normal Smok V8 Stick to Smok Alien Mod with a Geekvape Ammit 25.

I also got into DIY juice a while ago and got some two or three recipes that I really like(d) and I would always mix up 100ml of each.

But recently I went from mixing my liquid with 3mg Nic, to 2mg Nic and now on 0mg.

I do however get very bored with a certain flavor. So hence my question is how often do you guys change flavors?

I am thinking of mixing up rather 10 or 15ml of each and mix up 5 or 6 different recipes to help with changing flavors more often, because now I get bored with the flavor before using the full 100ml.

Does this only happen to me or has anyone else experience this?

Thanks


----------



## RichJB (26/9/17)

I change flavours literally every 15 minutes. I have 20+ juices on my desk at any given time. I've found that it not only helps me to avoid getting bored with a flavour, it avoids vaper's tongue too. I like to keep hitting my palate from different angles and not letting it get into a rut. 

For me, it's the same as diet. If I ate steak or spaghetti bolognaise every day, I'd soon tire of it. I had a Portuguese colleague once who emigrated here from Lourenco Marques. He told me he used to complain to his wife "Oh no, not prawns for supper AGAIN!" Today, prawns are a rare treat. Too much of even a good thing can be tiresome.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Hi @HvNDhF 

I know exactly what you are saying
I too get tired of the same juice if I vape it all the time.

What has helped me is to have a few devices, each loaded with a different juice and then I take a few puffs from one, then a few from another. 

Also helps prevent vapers tongue and makes it more enjoyable in my opinion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (26/9/17)

Thanks @RichJB and @Silver for replying so quickly.

So What I am going to do is mix up 6 or 8 different recipes in 20ml batches.

Luckily the Ammit 25 has a small tank capacity option of 2ml, so can vape 2ml and change the flavor and so on and so on.

Unfortunately I cannot keep more than one device with me due to work but can keep more flavors in my drawer to change on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/9/17)

Dripping is also an option, although it's less convenient if you have to take the setup out with you. I use drippers 95% of the time now for exactly that reason: when I tire of a flavour I drip another, I don't have to finish or drain the tank. There is a brief crossover period where you get the two flavours mixed. But that can be interesting too, although not always in a good way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (26/9/17)

I agree with what has been said above by the masters of the industry, I did however find that if I changed the flavour on my tanks quite often the flavours didn’t pull through true to what they were.

I then changed to drippers and it was a lot better, as u could burn out a flavour almost fully on a dripper, maybe it’s just my inexperience. 

I have however slowly built up my vape collection to 3/4 devices, 1 being a tank which is my billet and the other, drippers. If u get an atty stand, have 1 mod but maybe a tank and 2 drippers it makes it a lot easier to change up your juice.

You can pick up an sxk hadaly for a decent price as well as the wasp nano dripper, getting both for around R600.

I vape 3-4 different juices daily and hoping to become a diy Master so that I can have more variety once I master this art.

Alternatively if you do not wanna buy more hardware then mix similar profiles and vaped those in your tank so if you vaping fruit keep it strictly to fruity flavours and a mix up with desserts and tobaccos could leave the flavours all mixing up on that coil and sometimes it isn’t the greatest.

Happy vaping!

#nosmokingwithvaperslungs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Dripping is also an option, although it's less convenient if you have to take the setup out with you. I use drippers 95% of the time now for exactly that reason: when I tire of a flavour I drip another, I don't have to finish or drain the tank. There is a brief crossover period where you get the two flavours mixed. But that can be interesting too, although not always in a good way.



I like that @RichJB 
Do the crossovers ever give you new ideas for DIY?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

I have 4 setups running at any given stage. And they all have different flavors in them. This means i have 4 different flavors during the day. Some are set with the device and the others i change as i want. As posted in a different thread i have 39 juices that i rotate on a regular basis. All of them are fruits and 35% of them are menthol fruits. Any other cookies and tobaccos does not work with me very well.

Oh and i have vaped on 2 devices simultaneously to taste the differences without mixing my juices, and it worked well with what i had in the tanks at that stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarshallGTi (26/9/17)

I usually switch it up once or twice a day, then on the weekends experiment with new brands and flavours so then a couple times a day. Also have a 2ml tank but i dont fill it all the way if i know i'm going to be swapping out more often.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (26/9/17)

Silver said:


> I like that @RichJB
> Do the crossovers ever give you new ideas for DIY?



Occasionally, yes. A couple of days ago, I was vaping Joel's Fried Nana base and then switched to Goldfish's Cannoli. For that one drag where the two juices melded, it was pretty tasty. Ordinarily, I wouldn't add banana to a cannoli. But now I'll try it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deadz (26/9/17)

I change to a different juice 2, maybe 3 times a day.
Generally - I fill a tank before I leave in the Morning and I have 1 or 2 bottles of juice in my laptop bag.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (26/9/17)

Thanks every one for giving me tips etc on this small issue I experience.

My knowledge on dripping is very limited so please correct me if I am wrong, why I am afraid of getting a dripper is the fact that I don't vape as much when I am at home and will only have a couple of puffs every now and then.

It might sounds stupid but I mostly vape at work, on the golf course (and 19th hole) and also when socializing having a braai or going out for the evening, because this is usually when I will start to crave a cigarette (usually when having a nice "cold" beverage).

So won't a dripper for that specific reason be more "admin" than just having a normal rta? Or is there dripper that is an "easier or quicker" to use in this kind of situations?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Thanks every one for giving me tips etc on this small issue I experience.
> 
> My knowledge on dripping is very limited so please correct me if I am wrong, why I am afraid of getting a dripper is the fact that I don't vape as much when I am at home and will only have a couple of puffs every now and then.
> 
> ...


Yip, a squonker. You can have multiple squonking bottles with different juices and just switch out bottles as and when required.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GregF (26/9/17)

I agree with @Andre on this although I use a few different squonkers with different juice in each, but if I was forced to carry one device then carrying a few extra little 6ml bottles would not be a train smash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (26/9/17)

I have one tank and fill it with something else everytime... I usually have about 15-20 different juices in rotation and fill 6-7 times per day during the week and way more over weekends... never the same one twice in a row... i get bored and vapor's tongue way too quickly... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (26/9/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Hi All.
> 
> So I got into vaping to move away from smoking, which helped me a lot. I have been vaping for roughly 2 to 3 months now and went from using a normal Smok V8 Stick to Smok Alien Mod with a Geekvape Ammit 25.
> 
> ...


I change flavour every time I fill my tank and I vape about 5 tanks a day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan (26/9/17)

I change flavours all the time!

But the intensity of the flavour also depends on what tank or dripper you're using, airflow, wicking material and build.

I'm usually pressed for time so prefer to keep two tanks and a dripper, if I like the flavour in the dripper, I'll fill up one tank and keep my one tank for some usuals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/9/17)

I have at least 3 bottles in rotation. I usually end with the strongest flavor and then change my cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/9/17)

Mida Khan said:


> I change flavours all the time!
> 
> But the intensity of the flavour also depends on what tank or dripper you're using, airflow, wicking material and build.
> 
> I'm usually pressed for time so prefer to keep two tanks and a dripper, if I like the flavour in the dripper, I'll fill up one tank and keep my one tank for some usuals.



I also find getting-ready-to-vape to be time-consuming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (27/9/17)

I have 4 - 5 setups running at any one time with different juices in & avoid getting bored. It does do my head in at times because I'm a frequent re-wicker, I cannot go longer than 2 days before I have to re-wick, so I'm constantly washing RTA's & RDA's. Of late I've been turning more & more towards squonking - job much easier as mentioned above by @Andre . "Variety is the spice of life".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lawrence A (27/9/17)

Well I have only ever had my PICO with a Melo 3 tank up until a couple of weeks ago when I got my first RDA.

So prior to getting the RDA I would fill up a tank in the morning and take 2 or 3 different flavors with me to work and change the juice as the tank emptied out.

Now with the RDA I still fill the tank in the morning before leaving home, but now carry 3 or 4 juices with me and when I get bored of what's in the Melo 3 I just put the Wasp Nano on and change up the juice as needed.

I imagine it must be really nice having dedicated setups for each juice or flavor profile.... one day is one day....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

